# where is it from W.H. Lee milk



## idugit (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, This is my first time posting. Pleas let me know if I'm doing this right. I can add a picture if it would help. Iâ€™m trying to get some information about a milk bottle. A friend was cleaning out the cellar of an old farm house near Charlestown WV. And found two milk bottles one was from Brunswick,  MD. The other had only the name of the dairy W.H. Lee. Itâ€™s a square red pryo with a picture of a solder and reads (GUARDING YOUR HEALTH W.H. LEE MILK FROM TUBERCULIN TESTED COWS) on the back {IF ITâ€™S LEES IT HAS TO PLEASE)  This bottle may be from Md., WV., or VA. Can you tell me where I may be able to find this information. Thanks, Michael


----------



## glass man (Oct 4, 2008)

YEAH,SHOW PICTURES! THE SOLDIER ,SOUNDS COOL!


----------



## idugit (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi. Here is a picture. You are the only that I heard from. No help. Do you think I should post more ? Thanks, idugit


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 6, 2008)

Well..idugit..Unfortunately I know nothing about your milk bottles..Except that they sound and look good. But let me Please"Welcome" you to this Forum. I am sure some of our more educated members will be along soon to give you an answer...Again WELCOME...Norene


----------



## craigc90 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have three dairies from ohio listed but they dont have them listed with W.H.  two are from Wadsworth Ohio and one is from Steubenville Ohio. They could be connected but someone shoud know for sure. I think someone else will recognize it and reply.


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2008)

COOL BOTTLE! PROBABLY FROM 40s-50s WHEN TUBURCULOSIS WAS ESPECIALLY A NATIONAL THREAT AND THE NATION WAS VERY AWARE OF THE DESEASE.


----------



## Kory (Dec 24, 2017)

Amber Vesion


----------



## treasurekidd (Dec 26, 2017)

I believe this bottle was from Worcester, MA.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2021)

idugit said:


> Hi, This is my first time posting. Pleas let me know if I'm doing this right. I can add a picture if it would help. Iâ€™m trying to get some information about a milk bottle. A friend was cleaning out the cellar of an old farm house near Charlestown WV. And found two milk bottles one was from Brunswick,  MD. The other had only the name of the dairy W.H. Lee. Itâ€™s a square red pryo with a picture of a solder and reads (GUARDING YOUR HEALTH W.H. LEE MILK FROM TUBERCULIN TESTED COWS) on the back {IF ITâ€™S LEES IT HAS TO PLEASE)  This bottle may be from Md., WV., or VA. Can you tell me where I may be able to find this information. Thanks, Michael


what was the brunswick md one?


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 2, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> what was the brunswick md one?


Hope they answer, but they haven't posted in a long time and only made two posts in 2008.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Hope they answer, but they haven't posted in a long time and only made two posts in 2008.


yea i hope they answer too


----------



## California Dream N (Aug 2, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> what was the brunswick md one?


The W.H. Lee dairy was in Worcester Mass. and this exact bottle is for sale on EBay for $29.99. Hope this helps.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2021)

California Dream N said:


> The W.H. Lee dairy was in Worcester Mass. and this exact bottle is for sale on EBay for $29.99. Hope this helps.


Nah they said they got that and a brunswick milk, i was wondering what the brunswick md milk was


----------



## Len (Aug 25, 2021)

There was a same era milk (except this one had a slug plate) "W. S. Lee  Middletown, Conn."  With all the other info though, probably just a common name. NICE BOTTLE IN ANY CASE. Congrats.


----------

